# Fotos....... por Eden........



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

a mi el aeropuerto me parece chevere por dentro ! bonitas todas las fotos


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Este buss parece la movilidad de un circo


Aaaaaaaajajajajajajaja


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

que buenas fotos tio!!, felicitaciones, espero ver mas!!, y ojala hayas solucionado tu problema con el color settings!!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

algunas fotos mas......
Javier Prado y Aviacion....








ahi con el museo....









la campeona.....









el lustrabotas....por sierto no se ven muchos en Lima....









2 de mayo.....









Lima la gris....... se imaginan esta foto con un cielo celeste....









el congreso....









Lima esta cambiando.....









pero va por un largo camino.....


















y dos de noche....


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Realmente muy buenas fotos :cheers: 

Por otro lado,... Esas son las letras que le han puesto al hotel???



>


hno: hno: hno: 

Rojas?! Puxa, el edificio no está mal, pero tampoco es hermoso, y encima le ponen esas letras?? y "hotel" en vertical como si fuera un motel...:sleepy:

Hubieran quedado mejor en platead y con luz blanca por detrás de cada letra.

:sleepy:

Saludos...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Eden said:


> Lima la gris....... se imaginan esta foto con un cielo celeste....


O.O... me muero! excelente toma!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas tus últimas fotos Eden, sobretodo la penúltima.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Muy bonito todo, que lujo tener tan buenos fotografos en el Incas.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Imanolsoliman said:


> O.O... me muero! excelente toma!


Muajaja... Y la hizo desde el auto, creo...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
No hay duda, Eden es el mejor fotografo del foro, o no Don Omar ?


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> ^^
> No hay duda, Eden es el mejor fotografo del foro, o no Don Omar ?


pucha como vaz ah decir eso con las fotasos que tu tomastes...... gracias igual y ya sabes la proxima el Rimac..........y que Don Omar tambien lleve su camera..........


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> ^^
> No hay duda, Eden es el mejor fotografo del foro, o no Don Omar ?


De hecho. Tú y Eden son los mejores fotógrafos del foro. :cheers:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

PERUVIANMETALMUSIC said:


> Viendo las fotos, el aereopuerto no ha cambiado nada desde que sali del Peru como el 98.


Oye que????? Asu! Que bueno que te dejaron mudo! :lol:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Esta foto esta de pelicula :drool:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Postal - Puente de Piedra, c. 1908*

Por favor eliminar...lo postearé en el thread de Manuel.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Excelentes las ultimas fotos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Como dijiste por ahi Eden! Lima esta cambiando!! y aunque le falta mucho! (como una buena campaña pro tarrajeo xD) de a pocos esta volviendose mas linda de lo q ya es!!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

unas mas de machu picchu....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las fotos de Machu Picchu están bravazas! La tercera parece postal.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

:drool: Definitivamente excelentes fotos!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Después de ver estas fotos, a todos les quedará claro por qué Machu Picchu es una de las 7 maravillas modernas. Lindas fotos.

Recuerdo esa versión mini de MP en piedra...algo así como "proto-maqueta" de la montaña. 

Saludos.....


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Excelentes fotos!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

algunas fotitos mas de cuzco no tome muchas porque el soroche me choco fuerte, no tenia ganas de nada ...... pero ahi van algunas....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mostras las fotos! 

Las mamachas no te cobraron por tomarles fotos?


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Pues si estaban de espaldas...*

ni cuenta se habrán dado... ^^ :lol: 

Qué bonitas las tomas, Edén...uff. Y ni menciones el soroche, cuando fui hace ya varios años, tomé tanto té de coca, dizque para evitar el mal de altura, que la primera noche me la pasé enterita sin poder dormir. Me estimuló demasiado...fue la peor noche de mi vida, y a las 5 tuve que alistarme para ir a MP. 

Saludos...


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

J Block said:


> Mostras las fotos!
> 
> Las mamachas no te cobraron por tomarles fotos?


Jaja Cómo extraño Cuzco!  Me acuerdo que estaba tomándome una foto con una amiga en plena plaza y de la nada un señor bien autóctono con una flauta se paró a nuestro costado y posó para la foto y yo :S...Al final me pidió plata y bueeno, caballero no más jaja.

Muy buenas fotos Eden!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Bien conchuditos resultaron ser...jajaja.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

quienes?

Ah ya entedí

ES MÁS, EL PATA ESTÁ EN LA FOTOO:








(es el segundo de izquierda a derecha)

Nunca olvido la cara de las personas que me estafan


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

fedox17 said:


> quienes?
> 
> Ah ya entedí
> 
> ...


*
Lo hubieras parado nomàs...:lol: 

Bueno Eden, tus fotos buenazas.*


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

oe si en Cuzco todo es one dollar, y saben pedir en varios idiomas................... pero de eso viven....... por eso se visten asi....


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

fedox17 said:


> Jaja Cómo extraño Cuzco!  Me acuerdo que estaba tomándome una foto con una amiga en plena plaza y de la nada un señor bien autóctono con una flauta se paró a nuestro costado y posó para la foto y yo :S...Al final me pidió plata y bueeno, caballero no más jaja.
> 
> Muy buenas fotos Eden!


cuando estubiste en cuzco? y si todo es plata por cuzco....


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Para estar con soroche sacaste muy buenas tomas!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Eden said:


> cuando estubiste en cuzco? y si todo es plata por cuzco....


Principios de Agosto.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

fedox17 said:


> Principios de Agosto.


 chebere yo estube del 15 al 18 de agosto.....


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

mas fotos de Lima....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Eden, bonitas fotos! como se llama la casona de la 2da foto? se donde esta pero se me olvido el nombre!!! hno: 

Que pena que no haya ninguna de Desamparados de noche


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esas últimas están mostras!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Las fotos son bien artìsticas... felicitaciones Eden... y nos vemos en Quito.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Las dos ultimas estan de lo mejor !!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Eden, bonitas fotos! como se llama la casona de la 2da foto? se donde esta pero se me olvido el nombre!!! hno:
> 
> Que pena que no haya ninguna de Desamparados de noche


Es la estación del ferrocarril central y el forista imanol tiene fotos de ese edificio de noche.


Wow... Al fin! Y faltan más fotos, creo. Están alucinantes! Chéveres las del sector financiero. Como diría imanol: Son INÉDITAS.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Es la estación del ferrocarril central y el forista imanol tiene fotos de ese edificio de noche.
> 
> 
> Wow... Al fin! Y faltan más fotos, creo. Están alucinantes! Chéveres las del sector financiero. Como diría imanol: Son INÉDITAS.


Ups! Me equivoque xD preguntaba por el nombre de la casona azul de la 3ra foto jeje porque la 2da si se que es Desamparados, yo mismo lo mencione!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ 
si hay una foto del edificio de noche vean las paginas anteriores.....


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Ups! Me equivoque xD preguntaba por el nombre de la casona azul de la 3ra foto jeje porque la 2da si se que es Desamparados, yo mismo lo mencione!


El palacio de Osambela, la casona más alta de Lima colonial. Ahora pertenece al Instituto Inca Garcilazo de la cancillería, creo.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

unas fotos mas.....


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Bonitas fotos


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos. Eres un fotógrafo en todo el sentido de la palabra.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

buenas fotos eden ! para variar!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jejeje, me acuerdo cuando estábamos frente al teatro Segura y ninguna paloma se movía, la gente miraba raro a Eden espantando a las pobres aves... Salieron chéveres las tomas!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Tus fotos son geniales!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Muy pero muy bellas las fotos, Edén. No sólo por su calidad fotográfica, sino porque también sabes capturar el lado humano y el espíritu de la ciudad de Lima. A mí, que recorrí esas calles tantísimas veces, me entra una nostalgia y melancolía, triste pero bonita.

Tengo curiosidad de saber...¿qué calle es la de la primera foto? Me encantó... 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bravo!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Jejeje, me acuerdo cuando estábamos frente al teatro Segura y *ninguna paloma se movía*, la gente miraba raro a Eden espantando a las pobres aves... Salieron chéveres las tomas!


*Ahora tambièn resultò que las palomas son poseras...buenas fotos Eden kay:*


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
En San Francisco pon maiz en tu mano, y las palomas comeran ahi... se siente raro XD!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

^^ ^^ ^^ 

que bueno que les estan gustando las fotos...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Eden, no te olvides de contestarme...*

¿Qué calle era ésta? Gracias...



Eden said:


> unas fotos mas.....


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Ahora tambièn resultò que las palomas son poseras...buenas fotos Eden kay:*


JAJAJAJAJA ... POSERAZAS ... SI NO ME ACORDARE LA VX Q TOME UNAS FOTOS N SN FRANCISCO Y UNA PALOMA VOLANDO SALIO N PRIMER PLANO JAJAJA

LAS FOTOS STAN BAKANES EDEN ... SALU2


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Canelita said:


> ¿Qué calle era ésta? Gracias...


Conde de Superunda, creo...


----------

